# I.B.E.W. initiation



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

My iniation takes place a week from now.Can anyone let me know what I should expect.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

an unmarked white van will pull up to your house, in which 6 balaclava clad gentlemen will throw a hood over your head, duck tape your hands and feet, throw you in the back of the aforementioned van. 

They will drive you for what seems like an hour or two, swerving back and forth, to make you bang against the sides of the van.

When they stop, they will take you out of said van, remove your clothing, tie you to a tree, and all pile into the van giggling, and drive away.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey sounds like fun!Can't wait.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> an unmarked white van will pull up to your house, in which 6 balaclava clad gentlemen will throw a hood over your head, duck tape your hands and feet, throw you in the back of the aforementioned van.
> 
> They will drive you for what seems like an hour or two, swerving back and forth, to make you bang against the sides of the van.
> 
> When they stop, they will take you out of said van, remove your clothing, tie you to a tree, and all pile into the van giggling, and drive away.



BC, he asked about IBEW initiation. NOT a girls fantasy:whistling2:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Your name will be called, you will take the oath of allegience, then go and drink beer. Congratulations.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> an unmarked white van will pull up to your house, in which 6 balaclava clad gentlemen will throw a hood over your head, duck tape your hands and feet, throw you in the back of the aforementioned van.
> 
> They will drive you for what seems like an hour or two, swerving back and forth, to make you bang against the sides of the van.
> 
> When they stop, they will take you out of said van, remove your clothing, tie you to a tree, and all pile into the van giggling, and drive away.


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

crosport said:


> My iniation takes place a week from now.Can anyone let me know what I should expect.


Well you might want to take some pain killers and do some pre-lubing unless you want it rough.:whistling2:



Seriously i have no idea what you should expect but congratulations and good luck with you're career.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Riveter gave you the correct answer.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> Your name will be called, you will take the oath of allegience, then go and drink beer. Congratulations.



And you will receive your temp card.

Good luck. Stay out of trouble, don't miss school or work unless you have a good reason, ask questions if you don't understand something or even if you do understand but want it explained further, be respectful and professional towards everyone and have a fun and enjoyable career.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

You'll be blind folded and taken into a dark room where you'll take a blood oath complete with pricking your finger and bleeding onto a picture of Henry Miller then you'll have to burn the picture in the palm of your hands and pledge "omerta".:laughing::laughing:






Just kidding!! What Riveter said. Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

When I joined all I had to do was raise my right hand and repeat after a guy as he read. It was simple to be sworn in.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

william1978 said:


> When I joined all I had to do was raise my right hand and repeat after a guy as he read. It was simple to be sworn in.


make sure you take your kneepads with you


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

wildleg said:


> make sure you take your kneepads with you


 After I was swore in they pleased me.:thumbsup::jester:


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Bob Badger said:


> Well you might want to take some pain killers and do some pre-lubing unless you want it rough.


Yeah, a couple enemas an hour before hand, can't hurt!

Bob's right on the money. Bob, I knew you were a real brother.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

It's probably like joining a gang: blood in, blood out: get beat awhile by 10 guys and if you ever want to quit, you get beat up again, maybe even death.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

miller_elex said:


> Yeah, a couple enemas an hour before hand, can't hurt!
> 
> Bob's right on the money. Bob, I knew you were a real brother.


Okay, I forgot about the enema part. Yeah, that was a pain in the butt.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

Good luck dude. I hope it all works out for you....


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

When I was an apprentice, our local's president only had 3 fingers on his right hand, which was really not noticeable. When a new apprentice was about to be "sworn in", the journeyman would always tell the unsuspecting apprentice to only hold up 3 fingers when they raised their right hand. Only saw one apprentice actually do this. When he did, the president said "Could you hold up all 4 fingers son?" Everyone seemed to get a good laugh.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you sir, may I have another?


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

jbfan said:


> Thank you sir, may I have another?


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanx y'all for making me laugh so hard!


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Initiation? WTF is this? I'm a grown man and I don't need to be initiated into anything..


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

nitro71 said:


> Initiation? WTF is this? I'm a grown man and I don't need to be initiated into anything..



Then this obviously doesn't concern you... move along. :thumbsup:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

If, right before they swear you in, someone rolls a black marble up to the podium, they will not allow you to be sworn in.........


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Chris21 said:


> Then this obviously doesn't concern you... move along. :thumbsup:


Who appointed you school master?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

He was sticking his nose in and trying to start trouble. 

Trying to take a little bit of the load off of you Bob. :laughing:

Actually, the environment has been quite nice lately.


----------



## Chris21 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> Who appointed you school master?



I saw there was an opening and I claimed it.


----------



## crosport (Apr 4, 2010)

Sounds like a grown man has been initiated into the association of aholes!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

jrannis said:


> He was sticking his nose in and trying to start trouble.
> 
> Trying to take a little bit of the load off of you Bob. :laughing:



:thumbup::thumbup:

It's OK I have a strong back and can carry that load. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

After my swearing in, I just went home.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Congratulations. It might just be the best day of your life. Unfortunately most here have never experienced this and never will. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Bob Badger said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> It's OK I have a strong back and can carry that load. :thumbsup:


Who said his load was on your back? :laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

They teach you about the left handed screwdrivers and cable stretchers.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

The initiation was anti-climactic. If you see a book somewhere, stand close to it as possible, that way you can be the first to sign it, and not at the back of a line of 100 johns.

Believe it or not, getting in to the IBEW is no big deal, it is staying there that can be the hard part, when work dries up and yur sitting at home.


----------



## Fission (May 14, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> Believe it or not, getting in to the IBEW is no big deal, it is staying there that can be the hard part, when work dries up and yur sitting at home.


I disagree. Getting in the IBEW is pretty hard in most areas. When there is work you make an extremely good living. When there isn't work you make unemployment and sidework cash.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Fission said:


> I disagree. Getting in the IBEW is pretty hard in most areas. When there is work you make an extremely good living. When there isn't work you make unemployment and sidework cash.


I agree to some degree, but times have changed from unless your dad or grand dad was member you had very little chance of ever getting in to today were the IBEW has changed their stance on who is qualified to be taken in. The opportunities are numerous especially in the small commercial setting. It will depend somewhat on which local handles the area you are applying in but IO arms are wide open at this post.We do make a good paycheck for our labor as we all should for quality work, as far as side work I know of many who do but I only help friends and family, churches, habitat for humanity etc, with no thought of making a dime. As I have posted on this site in the past there are those within the IBEW that help our fellow Brothers and Sisters in tough times, I have even received help recently. 
It is tough when your bills are higher than your unemployment checks that will run out in two weeks with not many jobs on the agenda for the unions and you have your bills to pay, some have allowed their dues to lapse out(about $30 a month) I think this is what was being referred before about harder to keep.
I have been through some rough times but always kept my dues paid with respect. I already have a nice retirement built up along with several 401ks in many different locals.Full retirement at 56 from my home local and I still am able to work any where else in the USA.
I must appoligize for going way off topic.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Fission said:


> Getting in the IBEW is pretty hard in most areas.


It is really hard in most areas. When kids keep holding out, re-applying year after year to get into the apprenticeship, it makes me question their judgement: are they reaching out for a job doing electrical installations? or are they just trying to get into the union and a misperception of easy street?


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

miller_elex said:


> It is really hard in most areas. When kids keep holding out, re-applying year after year to get into the apprenticeship, it makes me question their judgement: are they reaching out for a job doing electrical installations? or are they just trying to get into the union and a misperception of easy street?


Even with all the ill's and woe's we are experiencing within the union we still are desired for just the thought of having good H&W and retirement plans and for the most part being treated fairly on the jobs(not always) I have seen post on this site to the contrary but what I have experienced is an excellent education.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Brother Noah said:


> Even with all the ill's and woe's we are experiencing within the union we still are desired for just the thought of having good H&W and retirement plans and for the most part being treated fairly on the jobs(not always) I have seen post on this site to the contrary but what I have experienced is an excellent education.



Isn't that the truth! Every year we get THOUSANDS of applicants for our apprenticeship. 

I was in school with a guy in his early 40's who was from Texas. He relocated here with his family just for the apprenticeship. I asked him why he would make such a huge life changing decision at this point in his life, He simply answered,

"I couldn't pass an opportunity up like this,could you?"

I couldn't agree more.


----------

